# What breeds have Roman noses?



## musicalmarie1

I saw someone post pictures of their horses with Roman noses, and I was wondering what breeds typically have that sort of structure?


----------



## lilruffian

Roman noses are most commonly seen in Drafts as well as Standardbreds i've noticed. Some "exotic breeds" such as the Barb often have the roman nose as well.


----------



## Jessabel

A lot of Spanish horses have them. I love the look of it on the right horse, but I think it's considered a flaw on a lot breeds. Except the drafts and whatnot. Norman's got a little bit of a Roman nose, come to think of it.

For instance, I think is draft horse is gorgeous:









But that same "flaw" isn't so pretty on this Brazilian horse.


----------



## GreyRay

I think the Brazilian horse is gorgeous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel

GreyRay said:


> I think the Brazilian horse is gorgeous!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Really? To each their own, I guess. He does have pretty eyes. 
This one is the same breed. Sounds like they're supposed to have Roman noses, but this one is a little over the top.










Edit: Sorry for the page stretch!


----------



## Eastowest

Roman noses are common (and sometimes are considered a breed trait) in Iberian/related breeds, such as Lusitanos, Andalusians, Lipizzanners, etc.


----------



## GreyRay

The bay would look better if his forehead wasnt flat 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lis

The bay looks like an English Bull Terrier in horse form.


----------



## OneFastHorse

ANY breed can have a roman nose. A lot of ranch bred QH's have them.


----------



## mliponoga

Yeah, my qh has a roman nose even...not as much as some, but still there


----------



## apachiedragon

Lol, that bay reminds me of a tapir. They are Brazilian too, what a strange coincidence.


----------



## mumiinek

How about a Kladruber aka Oldkladruby horse?






































Lipizzaners come from these Czech horses.


----------



## mumiinek

Jessabel said:


> For instance, I think is draft horse is gorgeous:


Et Voila, a Kladruber. They're actually warmbloods.


----------



## SaddleDragon

Ive seen saddlebreds with them. I belive its the Sultan bloodline that carries it very strong. BUT that is way back in the day, and they have bred that (almost) out.


----------



## lilkitty90

ooolala Mumiinek i LOVE those horses you posted!


----------



## mumiinek

Mee too. It's certainly one of the thing to be proud of (I'm Czech), along with Equus Kinsky, if you're a palomino fan. An interesting thing is that in 1995 Kladruber breed was designated a Czech Historic Landmark.

Haha, I didn't know there was a United States Kladruber Horse Association!

United States Kladruber Horse Association

This breed is very very rare.


----------



## Adenfire

my brother rides a ranch bred Quarter horse with a LARGE head plus the roman nose...We affectionately call him the HammerHead...but he also has the BIG floppy ears too, I tend to see this a lot on Roman nosed horses...wonder if it's connected..


----------



## wakiya

It's actually a misconception that Spanish horses have roman noses. The roman nose is a draft horse trait, traditionally, Spanish horses had a subconvex profile, similar to the roman nose but not as extreme. The extreme roman nose on modern spanish horses is similar to the extreme low hip in German Shepherds overbreeding of one characteristic that leads to an extreme or over-exaggeration. Luckily, there aren't any negative aspects to a roman nose like the GSDs.

I think the floppy ears are a draft thing, I've seen lots of drafts with floppy ears


----------



## Eastowest

_>>>>It's actually a misconception that Spanish horses have roman noses. The roman nose is a draft horse trait, traditionally, Spanish horses had a subconvex profile, similar to the roman nose but not as extreme. The extreme roman nose on modern spanish horses is similar to the extreme low hip in German Shepherds overbreeding of one characteristic that leads to an extreme or over-exaggeration. Luckily, there aren't any negative aspects to a roman nose like the GSDs.
_
It must depend on which definitions of "roman nose" and "subconvex" are being used. I have found differing definitions even among Spanish horse breeders and associations-- including one on a Lusitano site which says "the Lusitano horses possess a sub-convex contour which is also referred to as the ‘roman nose’" , and another describing Sorraias that says Sorraias have a subconvex profile, and that subconvex means 'Roman HEADED' (convexly arched from poll to end of nose) vs. Roman NOSED (described as having a flat forehead, with a convexly arched nose below the forehead.)


----------



## wakiya

Yeah, its hard to describe when everyone is using the same term to describe varying degrees of convex-ness. I'm trying to learn the Old type Spanish head shape...its a little confusing


----------

